# lost inner fender clip



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

does anyone have one of these laying around- my body shop lost it out of the bolt kit i gave em


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i have a bucket full of them but considering where you are i would just stop by a body shop and ask if they will give you one. get the bolt that fits it too because the new one will probably be metric.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

its not the small flat ones used throughout the rest of the car but a larger one with the barrel top and if you have a bucket of them I'll buy a couple off you


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i dont mind mailing you some but these are extremely common. used on every gm product from at least the early 60s till now. send me a pm with the address.


----------



## my62toy (Jul 15, 2009)

Shane is correct. These are very common and can even be found in the misc. replacement parts rack in Kragen's, O'Reilly's, whatever they are called today, or other chain auto parts stores. Usually the packages are called "Help". I'm not sure what your car is but your clips look to be after-market. I'm saying that because they are so tall. Were not the original ones a nut plate on the fender?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Get new ones from NAPA, part # 665-1461.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks rukee- I'll get them there- shane thanks anyway- 
as to the "nut plate" that must be what the big washers ( nut plate seems like an appropriate name)were for in my bolt kit


----------



## 400 4spd. (Dec 26, 2008)

Like mentioned, that is a generic clip, not like the originals. Originals were much shorter, with a 4 sided nut spot welded to the sheetmetal clip itself. Au-veco offers a 6 sided nut clip that is very close in appearance.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

well I guess that a couple more points I lose at the car show:lol: I just want four that match each other


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

400 4spd. said:


> Like mentioned, that is a generic clip, not like the originals. Originals were much shorter, with a 4 sided nut spot welded to the sheetmetal clip itself. Au-veco offers a 6 sided nut clip that is very close in appearance.


all my clips in the front end were the barrol type, not the caged nut. I believed them to be original.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

this came on my 66








but im with you. i just want them to match.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

this is also where the big cupped washer goes


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Did they maybe change the design between `65 and `66??


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

could be


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

crustysack said:


> well I guess that a couple more points I lose at the car show:lol: I just want four that match each other


Crusty,

PM me your address and I'll send you 4 with matching bolts that look like the ones in Shane's picture, do you need the cup washers? I may have a couple laying around.


----------

